# Up comming NASH events



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

A meeting will be held April 19 at Dan's (Gulf Coast Discus) new location. While there we will be able to see his new setup and of coarse drool at, I meen see all of the Discus. Location specifics and time will be posted later (I will ammend this post so keep checking here)

Also, we have another field trip planned. This time we will be ventureing into the wilds of San Marcos to collect plants. This trip is also being planned in conjunction with the Dallas club (DFWAPC). The tentative schedule for the field trip will be May 10. Location specifics and time will be posted later (I will ammend this post so keep checking here)


----------



## ttran (Feb 19, 2008)

What's time on April 19? I'm available after 12:30. 
THanks


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

I will post the time as soon as I can and revise it in the first post, but I am sure that it will be around 1:00


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

I am gonna do my very best to find time to show Really crossing fingers.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Posted on HFB


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Those are some good plans. I will be there.


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

For those of you keep track

We are on for the April 19 meeting @1:00 at Gulf Coast Discus. Location is on the link listed above.


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

I will be free that weekend. Hope to see everyone there. 

Cheers,
Thanh


----------



## ttran (Feb 19, 2008)

Anyone has Cherry Shrimp. I have only one shrimp in the 60P, she is kind of lonely so i'm looking for mates for her.
Thx
Trung


----------



## debbykyle (Apr 11, 2008)

I am looking to join an aquatic club here in the Houston area. My main interest lies in planted aquariums. Is this the best club to join, when do you meet and how do you join? Thanks debby and kyle


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Welcome, Debby! 

This is THE club to join so you've come to the right place We have world-renowned Jeff and Mike Senske of ADG right here in Houston, as well as plant guru/buddha, Luis Navarro. All three gents have competed in plant layout contests on the world scene and are well-known across the globe. Come check our meeting and meet the folks here. 

1st meeting is always complementary and thereafter, dues of $25 are collected annually, which include perks such as free plant and other planted tank-related stuff trade, amongst other cool things!


----------



## debbykyle (Apr 11, 2008)

That sounds great, when and where are your meetings?


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Debby, for this meeting, please refer to the #1 of the thread. You will see all the details. I think it will be at one of the members' house. Dan, an avid discus breeder, often contributes greatly to the club, especially when it comes to the know-hows of discus keeping. It will be a meeting you won't want to miss Oh, and did I mention he has an impressive discus tanks rivaling those of LFS?!


----------



## debbykyle (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks Paul, we look forward to it. I accidently bumped inot Mike Senske and he gave me a tour around his shop. Very cool. I am president of Brazoria County CCA (Coastal Conservation Assoc) and live in Brazoria County. I told him that if yall ever want to come to Sea Center Texas in Lake Jackson I would love to give a tour thorugh the center. We have saltwater aquariums up to 45,000 gallons and breed, hatch and release over 20,000,000 fingerlings of redfish, trout and flounder a year. Really cool filtration etc. Anyway, I look forward to meeting you, Kyle and Debby


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Hey Debby and Kyle welcome to NASH.
Cheers
Bhushan


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Yay!!! And yet our NASH network has extended a notch further I love Lake Jackson as my aunt and grandpa live there. Very nice place. My fav lil getaway is the Quintana beach

Lots of cool small shrimp swimming in the shallows. I think by having yall just made me a lil more lured toward the saltwater aquarium side, hehe!


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

So are we going to his house or the new place? I am also looking forward to see you all.
Cheers,
Navarro


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

I just hang up the phone with Dan so the gathering is at his new place BTW he will have lots of fish and plants fresh from the farms.
Let's make this meeting a good one guys show up and have fun.
Cheers,
Luis


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

No we are going to his new place, not his house. Please see link in post #1 for a map and directions.

^^ posted this the same time you did Luis ^^


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

I definitely will be there.



debbykyle said:


> Thanks Paul, we look forward to it. I accidently bumped inot Mike Senske and he gave me a tour around his shop. Very cool. I am president of Brazoria County CCA (Coastal Conservation Assoc) and live in Brazoria County. I told him that if yall ever want to come to Sea Center Texas in Lake Jackson I would love to give a tour thorugh the center. We have saltwater aquariums up to 45,000 gallons and breed, hatch and release over 20,000,000 fingerlings of redfish, trout and flounder a year. Really cool filtration etc. Anyway, I look forward to meeting you, Kyle and Debby


I would love a tour!  Hope to see you at the meeting.

Cheers,
Thanh


----------



## debbykyle (Apr 11, 2008)

We will definately try to be there, look forward to it. I had saltwater tanks about 12 years ago, but upgraded wives and just now deciding to start again. I have always loved planted tanks (Im a landscape architect in real life) and in 12 years things have changed so much because of people like you it will easy right? :} 
I just ordered my tank today, its made to fit an antique peice of furniture that Im modifying. It is from glasscages, 47x23x23, all starphire glass, hope it works out, could make there trip here in less than two weeks.
Sea Center would be a great field trip, if you have kids I could put them on a pond to fish for some 30" redfish. 
see yall, Kyle


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Gonna sit out on this one due to schedule. Hopefully once I land the new job, I will be able to rejoin the normal schedulers But I know this is gonna be a great meeting, esp since it will be at Dan's!


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Good luck with the job Paul. I got a sneak peek and must say very cool fishes and setup! I will try to take lots of pic.

Thanh


----------



## debbykyle (Apr 11, 2008)

We had a really great time at the meeting today (Sunday) and our thanks to Dan for giving us our own personal tour of his wonderful factility. Is that how you treat new members, letting them think that yall meet on Sundays? Just kidding the true Aggie in me screwed up again, imagine that. For now on my wife Debby will handle all appointments and meetings times and dates. 
We really looked forward to it, I know it was a bad sign when we were the only car in the parking lot or yall have a really small club.
I was serious about a trip to Sea Center if you need another outing date, please book with Debby (see above reasons), sorry again... Kyle


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Guys the meeting was gr8. Dan has got a nice place going there gr8 fish and plants. Nice apistos. It was nice talking to everyone. Thank a lot to Dan for hosting us and all the food and drinks.
Cheers 
Bhushan


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

Meeting was great. Dan's new place is inspiring, quality fish at good prices (if I would have stayed there any longer I would have walked out broke ) 
For those that are not into discus, he has more (apisto, rams, tetras...just to name a few). Dan is also stocking a small sellection of plants as well, all of witch looked in good shape, not the half dying plants that we usually see because the store does not want to invest in CO2 or good lighting. 

If any of you get a chance, stop by.

A lot of people are behind on their membership dues. We needs these fees in order to help make the club great. We have future plans for meetings that will require money for transportation and boarding of speakers. Also, remember that next month is the San Marcos trip. I need a solid head count to see if we are going to be geting a rental car for the trip. So if you are not currently upto date with your membership fees, PM me.


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Another thanks to Dan for hosting the meeting. Came for a planted tank meeting and walked out with 7 Discus! haha After seeing all those discus, I couldn't resist. 

Dan, I want those Altums man! The store setup is pretty sweet. I will be coming back often. 

And yes the discus will be in a planted tank later on in their life. :heh: 


Cheers, 
Thanh


----------



## GulfCoastDiscus (Feb 14, 2005)

Thank you everyone for coming. Anytime the club needs a place just let me know. Everyone is welcome to hang out. I have a fridge full of sodas.

Respectfully,
Daniel


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

I KNEW I missed out.......but that is okay. Dan, the rams sound good. How many do you still have?


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks for the invite to the meeting. Enjoyed Dan's new store and came home with lots of knowledge and hope to attend more meetings and get my dues paid the next time. Trying out the excel, but no pearls yet. I think it has cut back on algae growth though. Thanks again for helping this old newbie.


----------



## GulfCoastDiscus (Feb 14, 2005)

Paul Higashikawa said:


> I KNEW I missed out.......but that is okay. Dan, the rams sound good. How many do you still have?


Hi Paul,
You're more than welcome to come by anytime. No worries my friend, I'll hook you up.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Ok, Dan, you know after seeing that tank full of rams, I have got to have some!

Can you PM me your address and time when you are not so busy? Thank you


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

The old man said:


> Thanks for the invite to the meeting. Enjoyed Dan's new store and came home with lots of knowledge and hope to attend more meetings and get my dues paid the next time. Trying out the excel, but no pearls yet. I think it has cut back on algae growth though. Thanks again for helping this old newbie.


Glad you could make it Glen. Fire away if you got any question.



> We had a really great time at the meeting today (Sunday) and our thanks to Dan for giving us our own personal tour of his wonderful factility. Is that how you treat new members, letting them think that yall meet on Sundays? Just kidding the true Aggie in me screwed up again, imagine that. For now on my wife Debby will handle all appointments and meetings times and dates.
> We really looked forward to it, I know it was a bad sign when we were the only car in the parking lot or yall have a really small club.
> I was serious about a trip to Sea Center if you need another outing date, please book with Debby (see above reasons), sorry again... Kyle


haha, there always a next time. I'm still up for the tour. Do we get to keep the fish? :mrgreen:



> Ok, Dan, you know after seeing that tank full of rams, I have got to have some!
> 
> Can you PM me your address and time when you are not so busy? Thank you


Paul, you might end up walking out with discus like me. 
cheers,
Thanh


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Dan , those aspistos are awesome . I am itching to get some more.:drool::drool:


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

I really AM tempted to finally get DiscusED........But my largest tank right now is only a 90-cm. It might not do them justice, unless Dan say it otherwise.

A 90cm is about 40-gal........if I can somehow fit 10 midget discus that has yet to be discovered in the deep valleys of South America, where it requires the likes of Indiana Jones to make it back alive............Yes, I can definitely see it happening, and no, I am NOT on crack at the moment


----------



## GulfCoastDiscus (Feb 14, 2005)

Hey Thanh,
Post your pics of the Discus you took home. They look better in your tank than they did in mine


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

yes pics.


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

These will be in a planted tank later on in their lives. I will take their parameter into consideration. Wish me luck.


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Kevin, the black veil angels are calling for you. :boink:


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Oh, THAT's JUST evil, guys!!! Post some cool pix and try to lure me and kev to the dark side!

Well, at least Thanh finally start using his tanks, haha! How many new empty are still lying around?


BTW, dan, the yellow or gold looking discus on your webpage looks cool. Definitely am considering! Rams for sure I will take about 10-15.


Need to drop by your store, can u PM me your address? Thanks!


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Paul Higashikawa said:


> Oh, THAT's JUST evil, guys!!! Post some cool pix and try to lure me and kev to the dark side!
> 
> Well, at least Thanh finally start using his tanks, haha! How many new empty are still lying around?
> 
> ...


Those yellow one are freaking cool looking! Very clean. Still lots of empty tank. :doh: Aquascape is just ridiculous with the center brace on the 75gal. I might swing by there this weekend if I don't get call out. Call me up when you go Paul.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

I saw the address. Just not too sure where it is exactly. If you are not busy this Saturday, I can do it in the morning. Maybe swing by the place bet. 10 and 11am??? Will give you a call.


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

Might have to count me in also guys, I might be in that area then

It is real easy to find.


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

The power of the Discus and Angels compels me...The power of the Discus and Angels compels me
Thanh, I am tempted enough already. I may have to change the first layout in my new 75G


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

kwc1974 said:


> The power of the Discus and Angels compels me...The power of the Discus and Angels compels me
> Thanh, I am tempted enough already. I may have to change the first layout in my new 75G


Glad I'm not the only one looking stoned:sing:

If good ol' Danster says it is cool to keep 5 discus in my meager 90-cm, I'm sold!


----------

